# outdoor stove?



## Anderson farms (Mar 26, 2007)

My wife and I our thinking about puting in an outdoor furnace. But we can't decide between the boiler type or one that would just tie into the duct work. I need your opinions. The stove will be wood burning. I have all the wood I can cut. We are thinking outside for safety reasons and also because there really isn't a good place to put one in our house. Thanks for any help. Also what brands do you guys recommend?


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Bump. I need honest opinions from actual users as well.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I can't help you select the stove that would be best, but I just wanted to say that you might wish to check local ordinances to see if the outdoor stove is allowed. Maybe you've already done this. A town in the next county has just outlawed the outdoor burners due to pollution in the summertime. In the summer, heat isn't necessary, but the outdoor burners are used to heat water and neighbors were complaining about the smoke.  It was a heated debate (no pun intended) for quite a while before legislation was passed.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

I have one of these and love it.

www.taylormfg.com

I can't speak for any others, they may be as good or better, but this one serves me well.


----------



## stonykill (Jun 3, 2007)

boiler. I have a free heat machine. www.freeheatmachine.com . Very little smoke. I heat my shop, house and domestic hot water. We love it.


----------



## mink (Feb 10, 2005)

i have a woodmaster and it seems to be a fine unit to me...mink


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

I have a taylor and have for about 7 yrs... I like it and other than having to make sure someone is around to feed it  Every now and again I want ta go away in the winter for a few days at a time and need to make sure it don't freeze in the lines etc... I like being able to stock and work the wood n unit with the bobcat and little stacking. I am in before any regulations and if they want ta pay my gas bill instead I would be happy to winterize it and leave it sit  I would not likely keep mine fired in the summer just for the hot water savings- at least I have not. Using better quality wood can and does keep the smoke down alot. 

Do ya have have specific questions? I and several friends have them and experience.


----------



## Countrybumpkin (May 12, 2002)

There was just a discussion about this a month or so ago...look back-there was a lot of good questions/answers there!


----------

